# Total newb that bought too small of a dual stage blower. Looking to upgrade.



## headrec (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey 

I bought a craftsman 5hp dual stage off of a site similar to craigslist but more for people living in Utah (ksl.com in case you're wondering). Anyway, first storm it did ok. Very fluffy snow and only a few inches. Here's a pic...










So as you can see its a fairly wide driveway at the point closest to the house. I usually split it in half and push the snow next to me for the next pass. This storm in the picture it worked out fine. Tonight we got about 8 inches and it was extremely wet snow. I was able to do about half of the actual driveway before it got clogged on the smallest bit of snow. Didn't get the curb side done or the sidewalks due to the same issue. Basically I need to upgrade.

Realistically I'm on a budget. I bought this for 150 and it was probably originally a 4-500 snow blower. Just wondering if there are any recommendations for something under a 1000 that will handle this type of property with up to a foot of snow at max and possibly very wet. I don't mind unclogging jams occasionally but I think I spent more time unclogging then I did actually blowing snow and my blower only pushed the snow a few feet. My dad has a nice toro unit that throws it about 15 feet. He got that used for about 400. He said his got clogged about 5 times tonight but he did about 5 neighbors on top of his place. The thing is a beast. I'm kinda looking for something like that but like I said I'm on a budget. If there is a place that offers financing I might be able to stretch that 1000 mark by a bit but I hate debt but I also hate breaking my back.

Sorry for the extremely long rant but thanks in advance!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

headrec said:


> Hey
> 
> I bought a craftsman 5hp dual stage off of a site similar to craigslist but more for people living in Utah (ksl.com in case you're wondering). Anyway, first storm it did ok. Very fluffy snow and only a few inches. Here's a pic...
> 
> ...


You should put in an impeller kit. I haven't had a clog yet on mine since I put it in and it was throwing wet soupy snow 5+ feet. It will really improve the wet snow throwing ability of your snowblower. I make my own and some others buy the Clarence kit for $30 plus shipping and handling. I ordered a foot of 4 inch wide baler belt and fender washers and bolts and lock nuts and remove the chute and cut the rubber pieces to fit drill holes and secure with the rubber pieces with the bolt, nuts and washer and away you go. Here is an old thread of mine.
I am adding a homemade impeller kit to my 1996 MTD


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Mark is right. An impeller seal mod might be all you need and it's inexpensive.
I live in Sandy and today's storm brought way more snow then I expected. Fortunately my teen age son had shoveled a large portion of my drive before I got home from work and I didn't have to try and blow it all.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

oh, and ksl rocks. I spent too much time there each day. if everyplace had a site like ksl.com craigslist would be hurting. I just counted 80 snowblowers listed in the last 24 hours. Few bargains right now though because it's the heart of blower season.
I got both of mine from there.
Well, 1 and a half from there. Still locating the other half.


----------



## headrec (Dec 20, 2013)

Read through those threads. Interesting stuff. I will need to some more research this weekend...maybe a diy project is in order. Thanks!

For the sake of keeping the thread going if I decide to upgrade any recommendations?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The one you have with the impeller kit should get the job done. Might not be able to make every pass at a fast walk or full augers width of snow especially when you get all the way to the edges and you're "re-blowing" snow on top of snow, but it should move it for you. After all it is only $150 bucks. Expect a few repairs and some maintenance. What is the model number of your machine ??

If you want to move it at a faster pace then: Bigger engine, wider auger and an impeller kit on the new used one too 
If you buy new you might find it needs the impeller mod too.  Some of the older machines are better built than some of the new stuff. My older Craftsmans are like brick outhouses compared to my '08 Troybilt. The Troy is kind of skimpy and paying for the name isn't worth it when it's pretty much the same as a cheap one (2-300 less) from a home supply store. 

Used Ariens, Toro, Simplicity. 

For the impeller kit all you need is a drill, some nuts and bolts and a foot ($8) of "Bailer Belt" from fleet farm or even the sidewall from a junk tire will do.

If you're on a budget I'd do the impeller kit right away and see how it does. You might be satisfied with what you have. Also try to do little things like clean and lube things. If you don't have a manual with it try to find one in PDF to download and go through the adjustment on everything !!! Can make a dog into a snow throwing champ. Also lets you get to know the machine and possibly see something wrong, broke, bent, worn out or mis-adjusted that's keeping it from it's best performance.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i would do the impeller kit also and if you think the 5hp motor is under powered at that point the harbor frieght predator motor for $99. take a look at gusto guy's vid, he has both upgrades done on his machine


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum headrec! Here's a video about the impeller kit.


----------



## headrec (Dec 20, 2013)

Great video and info in the post. I think I'm going to try that this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Good video but I'd use stainless bolts with nylock nuts.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

or if you feel more ambitious, you can try making a set of steel ones.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Jeez, that was a *heck* of a gap before you added those!!!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

yep, I think pretty much all newer blowers are like that now....maybe except for Honda's.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

JRHAWK9 said:


> yep, I think pretty much all newer blowers are like that now....maybe except for Honda's.


Slap 'em together and sell em sell 'em sell 'em. Name of the game is the bottom line. Get 'em sold. We'll worry about fixin' them later. Just get the $ first. The great American manufacturing industry has peacefully died, probably never to be resurrected. But as long as I can find old iron and make it run I'll not be buying any cheap offshore trash. At least not knowingly.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

+1 on the stainless. If I know I'm going to have it for a while I'll try to find hardware in stainless. It's just one less thing to fight.

What always makes me laugh is people who will spend tens of thousands on a car and then another one to two hundred on a vanity license plate and in two or three years the cheap license plate bolts are leaving rust streaks down the plate.  Get stainless.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> or if you feel more ambitious, you can try making a set of steel ones.


Or plastic.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Now you're talkin!!


----------



## headrec (Dec 20, 2013)

I ended up ordering that Clarence kit. A little pricey but saves me having to run around trying to find a good paddle material. Plus it's proven. Anyone ordered his kit before? Curious on shipping times.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh SNAP, some HDPE like the skids use. Dbert , , , Priceless.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes HDPE

headrec 
Be sure to let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

headrec said:


> I ended up ordering that Clarence kit. A little pricey but saves me having to run around trying to find a good paddle material. Plus it's proven. Anyone ordered his kit before? Curious on shipping times.


my GF got a clarence kit for her toro 521 but i haven't installed it yet. now that i have my other toro 521 running i think i'll accidently put her clarence kit on it


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

DBERT, what's on the other side? Is it a metal plate like people use on the on rubber paddles or just bolts with small washers, big washers?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

headrec said:


> I ended up ordering that Clarence kit. A little pricey but saves me having to run around trying to find a good paddle material. Plus it's proven. Anyone ordered his kit before? Curious on shipping times.


I ordered one a couple years ago. I believe it took exactly 1 week from when I ordered it until I got it.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

nt40lanman said:


> DBERT, what's on the other side? Is it a metal plate like people use on the on rubber paddles or just bolts with small washers, big washers?


Because it's more rigid than the rubber version I didn't see a need to sandwich it under a plate. I wanted to keep the throwing surface as smooth as possible. I actually considered countersunk screws, but also wanted some slotted holes for future wear adjustment. It is currently just a button head screw. It may need washers or even fender washers but until I find out how it holds up I want as little parasitic drag for the snow to cling to on this surface as possible.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

HDPE is another option, but it wouldn't have worked for me and for what I wanted to accomplish.

I wanted to go thinner than rubber in order to make the transition smoother and to also incorporate the bend of the impeller to extend the whole "scoop" and not just part of it....that's why I went with steel. It definitely took quite a bit of time to get them set up, but they work great.


----------



## headrec (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey sorry to bring up an old thread. Just wanted to update. I got the kit and installed it and we finally got enough snow to justify pulling the blower out. Probably 4 or 5 inches of decently wet snow. Let me just say the difference is night and day. Before I was lucky if the snow shot out 5 ft. Now its more like 15 and it powers through the stuff that the plows pile up in my driveway like a champ. I'm not trying to say its a 2000 dollar blower but it definitely meets my expectations. Thank you guys for steering me in the right direction and saving me probably a thousand bucks on a new blower.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Good news headrec
Todays snow was rather wet. I think when we gat a larger amount and it's not so saturated you will really be happy with the impeller kit.


----------



## headrec (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm already extremely happy. When you're getting wet snow into your neighbors yard you know it's doing pretty well.


----------

